# Brunei National Museum Launches Book on Amphibians, Reptiles



## News Bot (May 24, 2008)

*Published:* 24-May-08 09:09 PM
*Source:* Reptile Related News



Article from Brunei-Online.com
A newly published book on '*Amphibians and Reptiles of Tasek Merimbun Heritage Park, Brunei Darussalam*' by *Brunei Museum Department* is currently available for purchase. The Museum Department is also hosting an exhibition called "_Kenali muzium kitani_", in conjunction with the *International Museum Day*. 

The book is a detailed guide to the amphibians and reptiles found in *Tasek Merimbun*. The book is a result of the inventory and training workshop on '_Herpatological Research and Management Techniques_' organised at Tasek Merimbun two years ago. The editors are *Indraneil*, *Samhan Nyawa* and *Joseph K Charles*. Together with a detailed description of the many habitats in Tasek Merimbun, the book also boasts of pictures of the species. There are some *25 species of amphibians *and* 30 species of reptiles* detailed in the book, which include *crested toad*, *four-ridged toad*, *seep frog*, *rufous-sided sticky frog*, *copper-checked frog*, *saltwater crocodile*, *Malayan box turtle*, *black bearded flying lizard*, *Asian house gecko*, *Borneo striped tree skink* and *water monitor*.


*Read More...*


----------

